# Lichtkegel/Spotlight mit Photoshop



## alkohler (31. Mai 2011)

Hy kann mir einer vielleicht sagen oder ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen, wo man erklärt, wie man in Photoshop so einen (siehe image) Lichtkegel hinbekommt?



Gruß Alex


----------



## elPlantador (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Alex,

(wenn nun auch etwas spät) aber:
Du machst dir nen gelben Kreis und transformierst ihn etwas perspektivisch und etwas in der Höhe. Den Kegel, da nimmst du dir auch einfach ne Auswahl wie du den Kegel haben möchtest, füllst ihn ebenfalls, gehst mit der Deckkraft runter und wendest den Gauschen Weichzeichner an. Dann erstellst du dir ne Ebenenmaske mit nem schwarz-weißen Verlauf in Richtung des Spots (damit das "Licht" am Anfang des Spots etwas stärker ist als am Ende) -> fertig.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Leola13 (22. Juni 2011)

Hai,

der Kreis sollte ja kein Problem darstellen und ein "Strahl" Tutorial gibt es hier : http://www.tutorials.de/content/79-lichtstrahl.html

Ciao Stefan


----------

